# Toes



## pure25honey (Aug 14, 2006)

what's a hot color to wear on your toes right now?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

It depends on what color you want: red, orange, pink, purple, etc. I'm not the type who generally uses certain colors only during certain months. In the winter, no one really sees my feet anyway, so it doesn't matter to me if I'm rockin' a bright pink polish! Since it's still summer, I'd say bright pinks are nice... Lighter purples (but not TOO light)... Oranges too... Oh, and metallics like bronze, copper and gold... IMHO!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 14, 2006)

I have read in Cosmo that black nail polish is making a comeback. If that doesn't strike your fancy, you can never go wrong with a french mani/pedi or a bright red or a bright pink polish.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 14, 2006)

here's what my toes looked like a few weeks ago.........

Attachment 23674

right now I have orange on in the same fashion, I do all kinds of bright colours like this......it's fun for summer!!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* here's what my toes looked like a few weeks ago.........Attachment 23674

right now I have orange on in the same fashion, I do all kinds of bright colours like this......it's fun for summer!!

Dee that is the cutest tootsie I've ever seen!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

I love really bright fun colors during the summer. I love your pedi dentaldee!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks guys!!!..............I notice ppl tend to stare at my feet alot!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 14, 2006)

Basically the only color I wear on my toes is red...sometimes a shear pink or maybe french manicure. But mostly - red


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah that is cute... Like the colors


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

i've been wearing "blue sprinkles" on my toes all summer from the sweetie cake collection. i love it!


----------



## frazerti (Aug 14, 2006)

I like colors that are rich in color and have shimmer to it.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 14, 2006)

I love bright colors like bright oranges and pinks!!

I love your toe too Dee, do you put stickers on each toe or just the big one??


----------



## monniej (Aug 14, 2006)

the new shade seems to be deep berry colors or french. i personally have been looking at a pewter color for my toes.


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

i like dark or bright colors on toes- red, especially. purples, pinks, and fuscia


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 14, 2006)

I have light shimmery lilac on right now. I normally wear whatever strikes my fancy. So it can be anything from clear to nude to burgundy. Its all about what looks good on you and makes you happy.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 14, 2006)

Oooh I love black nailpolish, I like wearing French Manicure on my toes in the summer it looks so sexy in sandals and flip flops; other colours I like are red, bronze, gold, plum, pink although I save those for winter but right now I'm loving emerald green lol.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 15, 2006)

Right now, I am wearing a warm red with a hint of sparkle.... it's my favorite color, and hubby's too





Normally I wear shades of red or dark pink, and on rare occasion, purple. Light colors and brown/burgundy colors make my pale feet look sickly... I don't really pay attention to nail polish trends, I just wear classic colors that look good with my skintone and (hopefully) won't go out of style anytime soon!

However, I'll admit that when I was in high school in the 90's, I always had my fingernails painted in the crazy shades of blue, green, and purple that were popular back then



I still have a bottle of bright turquoise polish that I occasionally wear on my toes, though I haven't worn it this summer since it's not very professional with open-toed shoes for the office


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 15, 2006)

Right now I like Milani Pyramid Passion..It's a super bright pinkish tangerine color..


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 15, 2006)

Red!



x


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 15, 2006)

i like coral pink


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually do bright red or bright pink! Sometimes I'll do french manicure..


----------



## Quiana (Aug 16, 2006)

I say do whatever floats your boat. I have had my tootsies french, red, black (yes black), purple, turquoise, green, glitter---whatever


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 16, 2006)

right now i have some almost trasparent peralized white... don't know the name of it...

dentaldee toe is awesome! *envy*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually have a french pedi, hot pink, or a reverse french in different colors. I LOVE that look, Dee! I almost bought a neon green today to do something similar. I bought a neon pink instead and now i wanna go back to get the green after seeing that.

Here's what my toes looked like last month. Please excuse my big Flintstone toes. They look like snake heads.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I usually have a french pedi, hot pink, or a reverse french in different colors. I LOVE that look, Dee! I almost bought a neon green today to do something similar. I bought a neon pink instead and now i wanna go back to get the green after seeing that. 
Here's what my toes looked like last month. Please excuse my big Flintstone toes. They look like snake heads.

cool........did you do that yourself? if so...how?


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Aug 17, 2006)

I like pinks and reds and corals for your toes. I'm not a fan of bright colors or pastels even in the summer.


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 17, 2006)

On my toes....anything goes. I love all different stuff. Lisa and Dee, looking good


----------



## junell (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *marshall1704* I love bright colors like bright oranges and pinks!! Ditto. Throw bright reds in there too!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* cool........did you do that yourself? if so...how? No, I had them done in a salon. I wish I could do that myself.


----------



## HaLiMa (Oct 12, 2006)

thnk


----------



## Maja (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually have a french pedi, hot pink, or a reverse french in different colors. I LOVE that look, Dee! I almost bought a neon green today to do something similar. I bought a neon pink instead and now i wanna go back to get the green after seeing that. 
Here's what my toes looked like last month. Please excuse my big Flintstone toes. They look like snake heads.

Lisa, that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 12, 2006)

With fall coming stick with deep colors... red will always be in (very sexy)


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

reds, bright pinks, oranges, bronzes, chocolatey browns.


----------



## David (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not one into trends, I love and wear red tones all of the time.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2006)

im into the black polish and i love reds that are deep in color too


----------



## LisaMarie999 (Aug 4, 2019)

French Pedicure 24/7/365.  It's a no-brainer, goes with everything.


----------

